# how blown out are the rivers???



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Hoping they will drop some by tomorrow. Tackle box told me the Platte usually drops after twelve hours. What do you guys say


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

The Platte usually recedes quickly.
My guess is it will be a few days on the Betsie.
Bear creek should be loaded up good.
Manistee is usually not bad because of the constant flow.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

eye-sore said:


> Hoping they will drop some by tomorrow. Tackle box told me the Platte usually drops after twelve hours. What do you guys say


just remember. no trebles on the Platte.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Was hoping for a miracle i guess


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

eye-sore said:


> Was hoping for a miracle i guess


Just hope for no more rain at this point and time.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

eye-sore said:


> Was hoping for a miracle i guess


Keep hoping. A guy I work with lives on the Platte in Honor and told me this is the highest he has ever see it in living there for the last 15 years. I'd wait a week. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

From 9 & 10 news

Due to heavy rainfall from thunderstorms across Northern Michigan, there may be some rapid flooding on rivers and streams as well as some urban flooding. 

There is a flash flood watch in effect until 2:00 p.m. for a portion of Northern Lower Michigan, including the following areas:

Alcona, Alpena, Antrim, Benzie, Charlevoix, Cheboygan, Crawford, Emmet, Grand Traverse, Iosco, Kalkaska, Leelanau, Manistee, MIssaukee, Montmorency, Ogemaw, Oscoda, Otsego, Preque Isle, Roscommon, and Wexford. 

A flash flood watch means that heavy rainfall could result in flash flooding, which is a very dangerous situation. 

Stay with us for updates on the flash flood watch, and be prepared to take action in case flash flood warnings are issued.


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

wow im glad were not going this weekend i wouldnt bother if you are judging from the pics in the rain thread above i hope it settles out in the next few weeks


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I just came by RR and the Boardman in that area was running high and fast. Looked a tad off color too. Alot of standing water in one of the pastures.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Just called vacation trailer park....she says its fishable.guess we will go for a ride


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just going through Cadillac headin to make our own report! Will update when I get there.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Just going through Cadillac headin to make our own report! Will update when I get there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Good luck!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Ill just take my trusted contacts word and not drive an extra hour then back track.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Blown out!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Blown out!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Might be a good night to hit the pier or the mouth of the Platte.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

eye-sore said:


> Just called vacation trailer park....she says its fishable.guess we will go for a ride



Some very bad info right there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Big river is looking mighty nice right now. Lol


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Check the gage on the Platte... usually drops quick, 12 hrs sounds good, the gage reports the facts! This is bigger may take a little longer but 24 hours should be good, check the gage then you know!

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv/?site_no=04126740&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Another buddy told me that the dudes fishing yarb were pounding them tonight...lol


----------

